

Smalltalk image persistence – definitive developer advantage - dhenrichs
http://damirhorvat.wordpress.com/2009/02/09/smalltalk-image-persistence-definitive-developer-advantage/

======
gaius
_With every update to SQL schema, you need to restart the database server_

I know there are some RDBMS haters on the Internet but this is just plain
ridiculous.

~~~
dhenrichs
Despite this overstatement, you did get the point didn't you?

